# MBTI Type and which Generation You're from



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

*EDIT: Looks like I mucked up with ENFJ being an option too many times. I left out ESFP! My apologies to ESFPs! I'm sorry!  I don't think polls can be edited. If they can, I don't know how.*

People from each generation grew up differently.
Nature vs nuture, and significant events that may have happened in people's lives, shape who they are..

So, I'd like to know, how significant the impact of growing up in different ways affects our personalities.

Please state your generation and type.

If you're not certain about your type, but you know you're an extrovert or introvert; or thinker or feeler, these options are available. Please state your generation and which one you are.

Just for reasons, please choose the generation that PerC has put you in, even if you disagree with it. You can comment about it if you wish.

If you don't think you belong to a certain generation/don't know where you fit, please state your preference or where you think you fit.

Have fun!


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

INFJ and Generation Y.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP born in 1965. Typically that makes me the generation after the Baby Boomers. When I was younger it was called Baby Busters, and it was shorter than it is now (Gen X used to follow the Busters). Now I'm considered Gen X per PerC reckoning, though I recently saw something on the web having the Boomers stopping at 1965 inclusive.

Regardless I am a "cusper" having traits shared with Boomers and Xs.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ and Gen Y


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*ISFP, Generation X *


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Im FiNe said:


> INFP born in 1965. Typically that makes me the generation after the Baby Boomers. When I was younger it was called Baby Busters, and it was shorter than it is now (Gen X used to follow the Busters). Now I'm considered Gen X per PerC reckoning, though I recently saw something on the web having the Boomers stopping at 1965 inclusive.
> 
> Regardless I am a "cusper" having traits shared with Boomers and Xs.


Same here. I was born in '64. My parents were boomers and I babysat GenXers. I consider myself in between.

Am ENFP.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

ENTP, Generation Z


----------



## poki (Jan 10, 2017)

ENFP, gen Z
but why  I guess it's better to belong to gen Y


----------

